# What makes some M9s sell for $$$$ ?



## Sparkles (Feb 6, 2019)

Newb in this forRum.

Was on an online auction site and saw a Beretta M9 sell at auction for a whopping $3750.00 + a 26% inet auction premium. I'm stunned !
I have an M9 that I traded for. The person I traded with and I both assumed the gun I got was $600-$700 value and we pretty much equal traded. I've never heard of an M9 selling for this much but the picture looks pretty much like what I've got. Could it be ?????

here is the description and pic from the website:

This is the military model that replaced the venerable Colt 1911 when the US Government decided that foreign vendors produced a better product than Americans. The Ordnance board selected this Model to arm the US forces and NATO. The 9mm replaced the .45 as the standard global issue caliber. Features matte finish, ambidextrous safety, white dot sight, black composite grips. Stamped "US" on right side of frame. Assembly numbers on slide. Nomenclature is the M9. CONDITION: Near new inside and out. Fine bore and action. Comes in military style Bianchi holster. Accessories: Holster Barrel Length: 5" Caliber/Bore: 9mm Luger FFL Status: Modern Manufacturer: Beretta Model: M9 Paperwork: No Serial Number: 1200102










My gun looks identical to this with exception of grip screws. Mine are hex screws vs slot Screws. Markings appear the same ?

really curious. Would appreciate some opinions.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Here is an original issue General Officers model M-9, estimate price: $5,500 - $8,500. "Rare Original U.S. Army Issue Beretta M9 General Officers Model Semi-Automatic Pistol Assigned to Brigadier General Harold L. Timboe MD with Documentation."

*https://www.rockislandauction.com/d...-army-issue-beretta-m9-general-officers-model*

Evidently this particular pistol, and the one you saw are rare and/or original military issue and have high collectors value. A pistol's worth is what someone is willing to pay for it. If a plain Jane pre-owned M9 is worth $3750.00 at auction, it's got some kind of history and/or rarity behind it


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

No way I'd ever pay anywhere near that much for a Beretta......no matter who it used to belong to. 

Then again, famous people don't impress me all that much.


----------

